# One Shot Charters 10/1



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Been a long time since I have posted a report so here it goes. Had a full boat this morning and we were met at the pass with a stiff East wind. Days like today make me glad I'm in a Cape Horn! We got our bait and ran down the beach and hit some spots. First couple spots were lit up on the bottom machine but we couldn't get them fired up, just caught a couple small snappers. Hit another spot I have not fished since June and it was on! Got our snappers and a really nice trigger that weighed in at 6.2 for the rodeo. Lost a couple big snapper but did manage a couple in the 9-10 lb range and we weighed one for the rodeo at 11.2. Going to try and hit them again tomorrow because after that the forecast looks pretty dismal. The water is really starting to clean up out there as well, saw some flyers in close and some blackfin busting glass minnows as well. Good luck out there!

In other news my new boat arrived at Sunrise today, hopefully have all the electronics installed by the end of next week!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work Adam! I bet you're ready to get that new sled out on the water...looks great


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice haul! Abouts how far out you seeing the bft's?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TailRazor said:


> Nice haul! Abouts how far out you seeing the bft's?


About 2 miles off the beach


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE clean boat!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job Capt. You head east or west today?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice haul Capt. Glad to see your reports again. Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Adam


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job buddy!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report Adam. That's a nice trigger.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments y'all!


----------

